# Meeting of two KP members



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I had commented on a post made by member blavell and discovered that she lives not too far from where my son's family lives in St. Paul, MN so we decided to meet today. We started at Cafe Latte on Grand Avenue in St. Paul and then went to Steven B's where I found some lovely roving, we then went to susn. Hensel Design where I found some more lovely roving. We both had a good time and have plans to meet again the next time we make the trek to Minnesota. Maybe we can get some others from the Twin Cities to meet up with us......probably won't be until Thanksgiving, which I know is a busy time, but......see some of you then?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like you had a lovely time! I am drooling at the purple with orange and yellow in your hand- that is beautiful!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

What fun! I can see that you are helping the economy. LOL


----------



## GrannyakaGG (Dec 3, 2012)

How fun. Love those smiles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You both look as if you enjoyed yourself . Love what you bought


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

How wonderful. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

How fun for you both. Glad you got to meet and have a fun day together.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How nice for the two of you to meet and shop.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It's always nice to meet up with another knitter. I met a swap person who lived in my back yard. I asked more than once if we could meet but it never happened.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So good for the two of you! Start a group now! You have enough to get started and then just keep adding to it and have fun!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

How wonderful.
And I LOVVVVVE that yarn. Purple/orange looking. Sooooo yummy.
Hope you stay in touch and get together before Thanksgiving.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've met up with several KP members. I always post something before a knitting event like Vogue Live, Stitches East or The Smiley's sale. Made some wonderful friends.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like the two of you had an exceptional day.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is always nice when we meet other KPers!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I wish I would have known! I would have met up with you as well.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I wish I would have known! I would have met up with you as well.


There is always next time. I can add you to my buddies and let you know next time I'm in town. Since both of my sons live here (and all of the grands) and since we're finally retired, we're usually here twice a year.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

What fun to be with someone with your interests.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> There is always next time. I can add you to my buddies and let you know next time I'm in town. Since both of my sons live here (and all of the grands) and since we're finally retired, we're usually here twice a year.


Lovely! I will look forward to then.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How wonderful for you both.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I had commented on a post made by member blavell and discovered that she lives not too far from where my son's family lives in St. Paul, MN so we decided to meet today. We started at Cafe Latte on Grand Avenue in St. Paul and then went to Steven B's where I found some lovely roving, we then went to susn. Hensel Design where I found some more lovely roving. We both had a good time and have plans to meet again the next time we make the trek to Minnesota. Maybe we can get some others from the Twin Cities to meet up with us......probably won't be until Thanksgiving, which I know is a busy time, but......see some of you then?


I too met with a lovely KP knitter in Utah while we were out west 2 weeks ago.
Nadene is the queen of afghans. A really nice person. MA


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like you had fun!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have been lucky enough to meet several KP members who I have gotten on so well with.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so nice to see faces and smiling ones at that with the usernames. Glad to hear you are making new friends. I have met many from KP it's wonderful to talk to people who are fiber junkies to.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I had commented on a post made by member blavell and discovered that she lives not too far from where my son's family lives in St. Paul, MN so we decided to meet today. We started at Cafe Latte on Grand Avenue in St. Paul and then went to Steven B's where I found some lovely roving, we then went to susn. Hensel Design where I found some more lovely roving. We both had a good time and have plans to meet again the next time we make the trek to Minnesota. Maybe we can get some others from the Twin Cities to meet up with us......probably won't be until Thanksgiving, which I know is a busy time, but......see some of you then?


 :thumbup:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Way to go.


----------

